# Feeding time at the zoo



## India (Mar 21, 2007)

My babies are now 3 weeks old, and they are just starting to eat solid food.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2007)

I want the one sitting in the dish!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Sooooo adorable!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2007)

Mama is gorgeous!!!!:inlove:


----------



## charlotte (Mar 21, 2007)

can i have all of them


----------



## binkies (Mar 21, 2007)

I am in LOOOOOVE!

:inlove:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 21, 2007)

Black rex babies, nothing cuter in the world:bunnyheart


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2007)

Awwwwwww ............I've melted with the sweet softness that only black velvety baby bunnies can bring!!!!

:inlove:


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww too cute


----------



## canela_2004 (Mar 22, 2007)

oh my!!!!!!!!!! so many cute rexes in onepicture! that mamma is gorgeous and those babies are to diefor. you are making me want another rex... LOL.


----------



## India (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes they are my beautiful babies, this is mums first litter, she has been absolutely fantastic. 

She is so protective, and she haslooked after them so well. I am so proud of her. 

We are going to keep 2. We were going to keep just 1, but they ars soadorable we are going to keep 2 now. We have found good homes for theother 2, which is really good.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

Yay! I am getting a black rex foster tomorrow.


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2007)

:happydance


----------



## missyscove (Mar 24, 2007)

They're just beautiful. More pictures?


----------

